# mammograms - possible to book directly?



## dubinamerica (14 Jan 2007)

Is it possible to book a mammogram directly without going through a GP? if so any idea where is the speediest in either the west of ireland (sligo/galway/mayo) or alternatively in dublin? Any idea of cost of these? Is there anywhere that do them for free as a checkup? If so do you have to be over a certain age?


----------



## aman (15 Jan 2007)

You may be able to book one directly in the x-ay dept of the Charlemont Clinic in Dublin (PH 01 4188440). I had one there about a year ago - think it cost c €120


----------



## dubinamerica (20 Jan 2007)

now i'm finding out that it may be a scan rather than a mammogram because of age (less than 40)  - does anyone have experience of that going private? I'mwaiting to get an appt but keep missing my doctor for confirmation. If I don't get anything confirmed by Tues I think I will just ring charlemont and see if they can fit me in. Alternatively, anyone know of a venue in Galway?


----------



## aman (20 Jan 2007)

I had my mammogram at the age of 37 so depending on your age it may or may not be an issue. I beliee that earlier than mid to late30's it may not be advisable as the density of breast tissue can make the mammogram useless. However my GP & the lady who did the mammogram in Mt C had no problem viewing the results on mine.


----------



## car (21 Jan 2007)

While you wouldnt qualify for breastcheck, give the marvellous people in there a ring and they should advise on your options.


----------



## mo3art (21 Jan 2007)

Your GP can refer you directly to the breast clinic in the Mater Hospital which is adjacent to the Breast Check programme.  If your GP marks your referral as urgent you should then get an appointment quite promptly.  I was referred to there recently and while my referral wasn't marked as urgent, I did receive an appointment for 3 weeks from the date they received my referral.  The service there was excellent and it's completely covered under the public health system.
HTH


----------

